# Bench vice for Paulk bench



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is my vice. It is modeled after Jay Bates design. https://jayscustomcreations.com/2015/08/easy-strong-huge-pipe-clamp-workbench-vise/

This one is removable so it doesn't take up walk-around-the-table space. The pads on the sliding end of the pipe clamp register on the inside of the Paulk table. The center pad swivels up to keep the vice from falling out when loosening the clamp. The oval on the vice is the waist from the cutouts along the sides of the bench. I made this from pieces of scrap & reclaimed, that's why the oak is finished on one side. If I did it again I'd make the two jaw pieces come up flush with the table.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Everend. Thanks for posting . I added it to my favourites for my future work station build


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You could still screw a strip to the edge of the bench and one to the top of the vise to get it flush. 
I like the way you did that, very unique way to build a vise. good job.
Herb


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You could still screw a strip to the edge of the bench and one to the top of the vise to get it flush.
> I like the way you did that, very unique way to build a vise. good job.
> Herb


Well of course. Good idea!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Everend.


----------



## SimonPowell (Oct 1, 2021)

I built a bench vice out of an old lawn chair. The vice's principal trick was that it had two adjustable jaws, one on each side of the frame. They decided the vise was unbreakable until one day when one of the jaws broke. They had done to weld the jaws together with the frame, not with the actual vise screws. The vise was welded together with low-strength steel and the structure with much stronger steel. Nowadays, I am using the vice from swindens.co.uk. It's very comfortable to use and also made of high-quality materials.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, Simon - could you please show us some photos of your home-made vise ??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @SimonPowell


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @SimonPowell


----------

